# Huge CPU and slow internet



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

We have a new HP all-in-one desktop that came with Windows 10 already on it. We bought it due to a hard drive failure in our other HP desktop that was 4 years old. Since getting the new desktop we have noticed a huge CPU usage and the internet is very slow. I know for sure it is the Windows 10 causing it. Our last desktop had Windows 7 which worked fine. When the hard drive went I had a desktop hooked up while trying to save files off the hard drive that barely runs and has XP on it and that computer had faster internet. The internet is hooked up through an ethernet cable since we don't use wifi. 
I have turned off P2P updates, updated every drive that wasn't already updated, disabled the background transfer, turn off/uninstalled every app that we don't use, and ran malware and virus programs. I turned off OneDrive and uninstalled OneNote also. 
We already only have a slow connection speed of 3mbps due to living in a rural area and when we are only getting most of the time a hair more than 1mbps it makes it hard to look anything up. I've been getting fed up with this new Windows. I like the layout better but that is it. I had been thinking of looking for my old desktop's product key to see if I could install Windows 7 on it but I'm not sure if that would mess the computer up or not. 
I'm looking for any other suggestions that I might not have tried yet. I'm worried with the high CPU of 70-100% all the time frying the hard drive.
Here is some information about the PC:
Windows 10 Home
Version 1511
Processor Intel Celeron CPU J3060 @1.60GHz
Installed RAM 4
64 bit operating system
We use Google Chrome most of the time and Firefox. We never use the Microsoft Edge.

Sorry if it takes me a while to respond back. We have been busy trying to finish building our house, work, and taking care of our son.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Who is your internet provider and what is the service you have. I must say for an All-in-One you have a really slow poor quality cpu also providing video memory as well and way too little memory to make up for it. To see any kind of movement on that pc you would need to change to an SSD drive and 16 gb ram or it will just get slower and slower. I3 cpus are slow enough in all in one's but Celeron is to me unbearable and I never would have bought that. Sorry to be so frank here but I just have to say it.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

We have Verizon DSL internet. We would have liked to have a Mac desktop but due to the hard drive on our old pc dying randomly, us towards the end of building a house, and just getting new tires on the car two days before we were tight on money. For the price range we were willing to spend Walmart didn't have much to choose from. They all had about the same thing on them for the price range. We decided to go with the HP since we were happy with our last one. 
Is there a way to take the ram from the old pc and put in this new one? I've installed ram before in a tower but this new all-in-one is something new to me. We had 8GB of ram on it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It depends. This unit may have different ram and even if same speed it may not be compatible either.Give us the model number and we can tell you more about that and yes it should be up-gradable. The Ssd drive would probably make more of a difference but both should be done.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

If it's the HP all in one I'm thinking about, it's essentially a laptop without the battery. Has external power brick, keyboard and mouse, everything else is built into the monitor. 
Not a bad computer, but the ram will be laptop style and won't take the same ram as a tower.

Download 'what's running' from (sysinternals/microsoft I think it is), it's a slightly more detailed task manager with a section on IP connections. 
Also, there should be both wireless and wired, turn off the wireless if you don't use it, I have two nics in my comp, and sometimes 10 would slow way down unless I disabled one of them.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Forgot about that every all-in-one I have ever worked on use laptop ram anyway.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Please run the following cmd from an elevated cmd prompt (copy paste) 


echo [php] > 0 & ipconfig/all >> 0 & tasklist /svc /fi "imagename eq svchost.exe" >> 0 & tasklist /v >>0 & Tasklist /m >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & tracert www.google.com >> 0 & netsh int tcp show global >> 0 & echo >> [/php] >> 0 & notepad 0 


Press enter, (be patient) please attach the notepad outcome here.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

HP Snow White 20-c013w All-in-One Desktop PC with Intel Celeron J3060 Processor, 4GB Memory, 19.5" Display, 500GB Hard Drive and Windows 10 Home - Walmart.com
Here's what I currently have. I'll have to check what the old one is. Yes, the new one is all in the monitor and the old one is a tower.

I'll try doing the cmd right now and paste what I get.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I attached the notepad cmd.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all


Jenae will have a more in-depth and informative look at your latest file, but I couldn't resist having a look, too. 

Quick notes -
*CCleaner* ... has a new "monitoring" function that I imagine your PC would benefit from having turned off. It's in the settings, not too hard to find. You can still clean with it when you want. No difference there. And turn off it's constant checking for updates. Update it manually if you wish perhaps twice a year. [By the way - uncheck the box in front of "MS Search" in the Cleaner function - that will save you some Event Viewer errors]
*SuperAntiSpyware* .... I believe this has a "realtime" component, and so it likely might conflict with Windows Defender's realtime scanning. Having two things fighting over access to files is a sure way to slow a system down. Turn it off or uninstall it.
*NisSrv.exe* .... Hm. I haven't yet seen the Network Inspection Service ("NisSrv.exe") running on a Windows 10 PC - but it's running on yours. In earlier versions of Windows, it was part of Windows Security Essentials. If for any reason you have Windows Security Essentials installed on your Windows 10 computer, uninstall it, and let Windows 10's Defender and the Windows 10 Firewall take care of security. 

For performance reasons:
---Visit the Settings (available from the Start Menu). Uninstall any "Universal" apps that you don't want or need (if the "Uninstall" option is greyed out, then leave those alone - those are built-in). Many of the Universal apps are constantly updating their online content, even when not displaying on your Start Menu ... categories such as "Money", "Health", "Sports", "Travel", "News", "Weather" (in other words, things you usually probably check from your favorite browser) - these are usually completely unnecessary, wasteful, and redundant.
---Turn off Notifications that you don't want or need - they will needlessly slow your system (especially turn off Windows "Tips"). 
---Turn off "Live Tiles" on your Start Menu - these will constantly eat up some of your limited bandwidth.
---In the Advanced settings for Windows Updates, turn off the option to download updates from more than one place. 

________________

Just a few things. I imagine jenae will know if the Network Inspection Service is OK for you to have running or not (I haven't seen it enough to know for sure).

Cheers, all.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for replying. I don't see the Windows Security Essentials in the uninstall section. I don't know why it has it on there. Windows Defender was already on here and one of those trial antivirus programs which I removed. I uninstalled the AntiSpyware.
Also some of the apps don't have an uninstall button like Games which doesn't have an uninstall button when I right click on them and when I do the open file location it just has the shortcut. I can't find the games in the uninstall programs either or on CCleaner.
Some of the HP ones I wasn't sure whether to uninstall or not. I didn't know if they were part of my printer or pc. Here is a list of what I have no clue what they are for: Energy Star, HP Support Assistant, HP support solutions framework, hp system event utility, bonjour, and app connector.
Can I remove the Get Skype app without removing Skype? I use Skype once in a while.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

The NisSrv.exe is the Windows Defender when I checked to see what was running it.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


If you haven't yet dialed back the notifications & "tips" ... try those too: they can cause a surprising amount of unnecessary background resource use.

If you have Skype up & running, you don't need the "Get Skype" applet, and you can uninstall "Get Skype" (usually you can do this by right-clicking on its icon & selecting Uninstall from the options).

I wonder if the Anniversary Update has added the Network Inspection Service to Windows Defender - since I don't see it on the three Windows 10 testers here (which are rather on the old side, and haven't yet received the Anniversary update). I'm hoping to find a mention of it over on TechNet or such ...

Any improvement on the system memory usage & responsiveness?

On most everyday systems, memory utilization of about 1 GB to 1.5 GB is reasonably normal, when only a few programs are in use. With updates arriving or perhaps a scan running, you might see things jump a bit higher. Having a lot of browser tabs open at the same time can eat up a sizable amount of memory too (and I'd recommend against opening very many tabs since you are limited by the slower speed of your DSL connection).

You should be able to uninstall any of the games that you want to uninstall. If the Uninstall button doesn't appear when right-clicking their icons, try uninstalling them from the Settings (on the Windows 10 Start Menu). Start > Settings > System > Apps & Features.

(You'll notice that the "notifications" settings are also in that "System" section of the Settings ...)

The HP utilities can be handy early on ... while you are first setting up the computer. Once everything is up and running fine, I tend to uninstall the "support" utilities, since they tend to run background processes without really benefiting the computer much. The Energy Star can stick around, or not, on your preference. It's a power-saving utility ... I find it a bit unnecessary and redundant since Windows 10 has so much flexibility in its power saving options (in "Power Options" in Control Panel & in the "System > Power" section of the Settings available from the Start Menu). The "Support Assistant" I almost always remove (since I'm a tech, after all). I generally prefer to just go to their support webpages if I feel I need any information or file for the PC (while the "Support Assistant" generally runs in the background whenever your computer is on). I generally leave any diagnostics offerings installed. Printer utilities are usually more useful for All-In-One printer/scanner/copier/(and sometimes fax, too) devices. Not as useful for a printer that just prints! (We really don't usually need a special program running all the time to help us order more ink from HP ... which is what one of their utilities does).

That's the news for now ....


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes as Gary say's uninstall as many programs as you can. Also turn off indexing on the HDD, this should improve performance noticeably. Bonjour service should also be disabled this effects internet speed. More Ram would help, if it is available.

Though as you say your connection speed is very poor... not much you can do about it I suppose. In Aus the govm't is running fibre optic to rural areas, or satellite.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I turned a lot of things off and uninstall a bunch of apps when we first got the computer. I don't like having the computer full of clutter so all the tips and tile live options I turned off. I got rid of a few more things but it is still working slow. The old computer I could go to Pinterest or Daily Mail (adblock on) and be able to scroll without the page coming to a freezing stop to load more up. I can get about one roll of the mouse wheel before having to stop.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Ensure you use the x86 version of any browser (less HDD space used, less memory when in use) and turn off hardware acceleration in the browser.

The Celeron's GPU section looks pretty poor, the above should help out a little.

Perhaps try Pale Moon x86, ime it uses less memory than Firefox and Chrome, it's stable, too, very stable, ime. When scrolling through graphics heavy sites like Pinterest, Dail Mail etc., it dynamically loads the graphics as you scroll down the page, which should result in a smoother experience for you. The Pale Moon Project homepage

Also check that you have the latest Intel driver for the GPU, try the auto-detect panel on the left: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

I updated all the drivers. I turned the hardware acceleration off. I tried the Pale Moon x86 and for some reason it worked even slower than chrome and firefox. I didn't have anything else running when I tried it.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Some antivirus packages don't 'like' Pale Moon as it's not regarded as a 'standard' browser, it's not unusual to have to make an exception for it, the speed picks up without the added interference.

So, did Firefox behave any differently with hardware acceleration turned off?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Funny I used Pale Moon for quite a few years until it became really sluggish. Then I moved to Waterfox, another Mozilla variation.


----------



## reveriereptile (Nov 26, 2005)

Turning the hardware acceleration off helped a little bit.


----------

